# Tool Holder for SB 10



## Sparkey (Mar 19, 2011)

I found this on e-bay... any one ever bought one of these?  A2Z CNC brand Quick Change Lathe Toolpost. here is the link

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;item=220749080809&amp;ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Sparkey (Mar 27, 2011)

BTT Try this again


----------

